#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Crypto Purchase using Debit/Credit cards!

## NimrodBalraj

Hi,

In Sri Lanka can we purchase cryptocurrencies using our Debit/Credit card?

Thanks!

----------

